
Show HN: A local development tool for Kubernetes, now with Golang support - itamarst
Telepresence lets you proxy your code, running locally, to a Kubernetes cluster. That means networking, environment variables, volumes... The goal is to make local process have an environment as close as possible to being in the cluster, while still running locally so you can use a debugger, IDE, and so on.<p>I just released latest version, which adds support for new VPN-style proxying method (`--method vpn-tcp`) based on sshuttle. Previously the tool only supported LD_PRELOAD (and mac equivalent), which meant it didn&#x27;t work with Go programs. New method should work with any program at all.<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;telepresence.io" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;telepresence.io</a> - let me know if you have any questions.
======
mleonard
Do you have an examples of how to get started with Telepresence and a go app?
Thanks

~~~
itamarst
I'll write an example today and post it. But basically you just do:

``` $ telepresence -m vpn-tcp --new-deployment example --run-shell ```

And now you have a shell with env variables matching a kube pod, and processes
can access kubernetes services by name using standard k8s DNS lookup.

